# 2000 posts! Well done me!



## Cichlid Man (Jan 19, 2005)

Can you beleive it? A Super Mod like me who hardly ever makes any posts and never does any work has made it to the 2000 mark!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

Hmm so when did u figure out how to change ur post count? :lol:


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

You lazy bum. 

Someday you will be great like Osiris and me.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Actually, I just checked. 
It does say somthing about this forum when 10 of the top 12 people posting are mods. 
It shows that there is a good chance issues will get taken care of and questions will be answered when people have them. It also shows that those helping out put alot of effort into this place to make sure it is a enjoyable time for everyone.


----------



## flamingo (Nov 5, 2005)

NIce!

lol, I haven't even reached 1000 yet :0


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

congrats CM... a toast to 2000 more!


----------

